# What's exactly the problem...



## Jon in FL

Cum se zice în română:

What's exactly the problem with your nose?

Pot zice?

Ce este întromai problema cu nasul tau?

Multumesc!


----------



## anto33

Care este exact problema cu nasul tău?
_întocmai_ is used as adv.(precisely)

_Ce_ and_ care_ are both interrogative pronouns: ce= what, care= which.


----------



## InnerDemon

Although it is correct, "care este exact problema cu nasul tău?" sounds a little bit unnatural. In my opinion, it would be more appropriate and articulate to say :

"Care anume este problema cu nasul tau?"

or

"Care este problema cu nasul tau mai exact?"


----------



## *achille

anto33 said:


> Care este exact problema cu nasul tău?
> _întocmai_ is used as adv.(precisely)
> 
> _Ce_ and_ care_ are both interrogative pronouns: ce= what, care= which.


They are (both) demonstrative and interrogative, Anto...


----------



## mikey21

In Romanian if you want to ask "exactly" you should use "mai exact".



*achille said:


> They are (both) demonstrative and interrogative, Anto...



I don't agree. The Romanian demonstrative pronouns are:
-de apropiere: acesta, aceasta, acestia, acestea, etc.
-de diferentiere: celalalt, cealalta, ceilalti, celelalte, etc.
-de departare: acela, aceea, aceia, acelea, etc.
-de identitate: acelasi, aceeasi, aceiasi, aceleasi, etc.

In "fata care mi-a dat cartea" you are mislead to think that it's demonstrative, but it's not. It's a relative pronoun. "Aceea este fata care mi-a dat cartea"


----------



## anto33

mikey21 said:


> In Romanian if you want to ask "exactly" you should use "mai exact".
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree. The Romanian demonstrative pronouns are:
> -de apropiere: acesta, aceasta, acestia, acestea, etc.
> -de diferentiere: celalalt, cealalta, ceilalti, celelalte, etc.
> -de departare: acela, aceea, aceia, acelea, etc.
> -de identitate: acelasi, aceeasi, aceiasi, aceleasi, etc.
> 
> In "fata care mi-a dat cartea" you are mislead to think that it's demonstrative, but it's not. It's a relative pronoun. "Aceea este fata care mi-a dat cartea"



In my quote I was reffering to the interrogative pronouns in nominative: "care" and "ce".

 Mikey is right, he gave exampels of demonstrative pronouns. If the answer to the question: "Care anume este problema cu nasul tău" is for example "Aceasta este problema....." then "aceasta" is a demonstrative pronoun".


----------



## *achille

mikey21 said:


> In Romanian if you want to ask "exactly" you should use "mai exact".
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree. The Romanian demonstrative pronouns are:
> -de apropiere: acesta, aceasta, acestia, acestea, etc.
> -de diferentiere: celalalt, cealalta, ceilalti, celelalte, etc.
> -de departare: acela, aceea, aceia, acelea, etc.
> -de identitate: acelasi, aceeasi, aceiasi, aceleasi, etc.
> 
> In "fata care mi-a dat cartea" you are mislead to think that it's demonstrative, but it's not. It's a relative pronoun. "Aceea este fata care mi-a dat cartea"


Thanks for the correction, Mickey. I meant to say relative and interrogative.


----------

